# does CLR fix sickness?



## Erik T (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard somewhere that clr fixes sickness is this true?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2010)

no , but it might help with lime deposits in bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2010)

CLR works to dissolve calcium, lime, and rust. It does not fix degraded glass. CLR is also one of the secret ingredients in my bloody mary recipe


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you mean everCLeaR?  That whould make a wicked bloody mary...


----------



## Erik T (Aug 26, 2010)

ok thanks. I am just looking for any way other than tumbling to fix sickness


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

..aren't we all...... [&o]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2010)

No, but it will make it look slightly better.  You can use a little olive oil temporarily, but as the others said, no.  It needs to be smoothed out through tumbling. 

 And believe me, I've tried every method to prove the experts wrong.  I have found using cat litter and a little water for a couple cycles will clear up a murky looking bottle nicely.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2010)

]





> using cat litter and a little water for a couple cycles


 
 ... huh? [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2010)

It works on rust and some cloudiness in bottles.  Just shake it very well, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Erik T (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone for clearing that up.


----------

